# Bachmann turnout



## regorsky (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi all, should I be able to operate a Bachmann turnout on 12 volts dc ? Thanks


----------



## regorsky (Jul 19, 2015)

Well, the answer is yes. I bought two turnouts and got one that works. I guess I will be taking one of them apart to see what is wrong. Gotta love it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The turnout solenoids should operate on both AC and DC. Usually the
accessories terminals on a power pack put out around 14 volts
AC.

Don


----------



## regorsky (Jul 19, 2015)

DonR said:


> The turnout solenoids should operate on both AC and DC. Usually the
> accessories terminals on a power pack put out around 14 volts
> AC.
> 
> Don


Thanks, Don. I don't have a power pack, I have the beginner dcc unit. I used wall chargers.
I traced the problem to where it is to small for me to work on. I will use it as a manual and quit carping. Time moves on


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Switch machines*

regorsky;

Now that you have found the problem, some advice on not repeating it.
Bachman, Atlas, Life Like, "snap switch" type turnouts have twin solenoid machines attached
to one side. They use this type because it's cheap, and small enough to fit into the turnout.
Twin coil machines are notorious for burning out, all too easily. If you use straight AC, or DC
weather from a power pack, or other source; the button throwing the turnout can only be pushed for a second, or less. Any longer and it may burn out a coil. Veteran modelers who use twin coil machines usually operate them with something called a "capacitive discharge unit."
This device automatically limits the electric burst to the twin coils to one very quick shot.
This prevents burn outs even if the button is held down. Running your turnouts from random "wall wart" type transformers may accidentally cause burnouts. 
The other type of switch machine is a slow motion DC motor. Tortoise, is a popular switch machine of this type. It is preferred by most experienced modelers. It is not subject to the same burnout issues as a twin coil machine.
If, at least for now, you want to continue using the twin coil machines, I would get a 
capacitive discharge unit. They can be made easily, DonR has one, or bought from walthers. Long term, you may want to switch over to the motor type; your choice.

Traction Fan


----------



## regorsky (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey, Traction Fan,
Thanks for the info. I had read that about momentary contact switches and I agree with what you say. I am using the Bachmann supplied switches and the are momentary, capacitive discharge I don't know. I have been very lazy about digging out info on them. They do have a circuit board in them.

One of the problems I have with "under board" switches and such, for now, is I have to disassemble the layout every time I get through playing. When( not "if" ) I get a more permanent play room I will look at the tortoise,etc.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Caqpacitive discharge unit*



regorsky said:


> Hey, Traction Fan,
> Thanks for the info. I had read that about momentary contact switches and I agree with what you say. I am using the Bachmann supplied switches and the are momentary, capacitive discharge I don't know. I have been very lazy about digging out info on them. They do have a circuit board in them.
> 
> One of the problems I have with "under board" switches and such, for now, is I have to disassemble the layout every time I get through playing. When( not "if" ) I get a more permanent play room I will look at the tortoise,etc.
> ...


regorsky;

DonR made his own CD unit, I believe. Ask him about it if you want. I think it is very simple with only a few components. I doubt if a circuit board is even needed although he may have "bread boarded" it.
Didn't know you were still in "plug and play mode". That does rule out tortoise types.
If you haven't already done so, you might want to take a look at Fifer's thread;"N scale door layout for the Southwest Etc. on this N scale forum. A door layout's not all that big. If you use a hollow core door, or just a piece of extruded, rigid foam with a 1/4" luan back board; it would be pretty lightweight too. Maybe this might be a small easy step to get something more permanent, but still movable, started.

Just food for thought;

Traction Fan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Traction Fan do tell de trute.

I do have a simple, home made 2 transistor Capacitor Discharge unit
with parts from Radio Shack, about 10.00 or so. Mine is built on a
piece of foam. If you want to make one send me a PM and I'll
find a way to get you the circuit.

Don


----------



## regorsky (Jul 19, 2015)

*CDU*

Thanks to DonR and Traction Fan
As it stands the switches Bachmann sent with the turnouts are CDU's. The previous switches they used required the user to be the CDU.Momentary pushbuttons. They have evolved. I would, however, like the circuit. Thanks again


----------

